# il computer si blocca (freeze)

## bandreabis

Ciao a tutti, 

la mia pazienza con gentoo (sul mio notebook) si sta esaurendo rapidamente.

Senza nessun preavviso e senza alcuna operazione in particolare il computer si blocca. il puntatore non si muove, i comandi non rispondono più.

Posso solo forzare lo spegnimento.

La domanda propedeutica è: quale log posso controllare per iniziare a capirci qualcosa?

Grazie.

Andrea

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Penso che i messaggi del kernel sia il primo posto da controllare, ovvero /var/log/messages

----------

## bandreabis

EDIT: credo di aver trovato il momento 

http://dpaste.com/3QFVZCC.txt

Memoria finita?

----------

## Massimog

secondo me sembra più un problema di scheda video... hai un portatile vecchio per caso?

----------

## bandreabis

 *Massimog wrote:*   

> secondo me sembra più un problema di scheda video... hai un portatile vecchio per caso?

 

Magari. Ha 2 anni.

----------

## fturco

@bandreabis: se usi systemd puoi provare a controllare i log con il comando journalctl.

----------

## bandreabis

 *fturco wrote:*   

> @bandreabis: se usi systemd puoi provare a controllare i log con il comando journalctl.

 

uso openrc

----------

## fturco

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> EDIT: credo di aver trovato il momento 
> 
> http://dpaste.com/3QFVZCC.txt

 

Il log mostra parecchi messaggi relativi ad ACPI. Non ne so molto a riguardo, ma prova ad assicurarti che sul tuo sistema sia attivato il supporto ad ACPI. Per maggiori informazioni prova a leggere qui.

----------

## bandreabis

```
CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

# Power management and ACPI options

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_LEGACY_TABLES_LOOKUP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_ACPI_PDC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM_POWER_STATES_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUGGER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SPCR_TABLE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_LPIT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_REV_OVERRIDE_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_TAD is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CPU_FREQ_PSS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_CSTATE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CPPC_LIB=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_IPMI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ACPI_TABLE_UPGRADE=y

CONFIG_ACPI_TABLE_UPGRADE=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_IOAPIC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_HED=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_METHOD is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BGRT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_REDUCED_HARDWARE_ONLY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_NFIT is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ACPI_APEI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ACPI_APEI_NMI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_GHES=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_EINJ=m

CONFIG_ACPI_APEI_ERST_DEBUG=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_EXTLOG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONFIGFS is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_CPB is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_I2C_OPREGION=y

# ACPI drivers

# ACPI drivers

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ACPI_POWER is not set

# ACPI INT340X thermal drivers

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL_REL=m

CONFIG_MFD_INTEL_LPSS_ACPI=m

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_ACPI=m

CONFIG_DMA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_WMI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC is not set

```

```
/etc/init.d/acpid start

acpid                | * WARNING: acpid has already been started

```

----------

## fturco

Hai attivato la USE flag "acpi" in make.conf?

Altra idea... hai provato ad escludere problemi legati al possibile surriscaldamento del tuo laptop?

----------

## bandreabis

 *fturco wrote:*   

> Hai attivato la USE flag "acpi" in make.conf?
> 
> Altra idea... hai provato ad escludere problemi legati al possibile surriscaldamento del tuo laptop?

 

attivato.

Ho seguito il problema dei casi continui di throttling ma pareva non essere un problema per la stabilità sotto sforzo.

Anche perché sono blocchi (apparentemente) random

----------

## fturco

Altre due idee:

Prova a controllare il contenuto del file /var/log/dmesg da Live CD subito dopo un freeze

Prova ad escludere un problema con la RAM utilizzando memtest86 o simili

----------

## bandreabis

Avevo proprio intenzione di lasciare il PC per tutto il weekend a fare il test della RAM.

Poche ore non hanno mai evidenziato alcun errore.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Che marca/modello di portataile? Puoi postare il tuo emerge --info?

----------

## bandreabis

sudo lshw

http://dpaste.com/1JTGW1D.txt

emerge --info

http://dpaste.com/06FPZHB.txt

Potrei aver dato troppa RAM per /var/tmp/portage ero a 12 ora sono a 8, anche se non credo fosse quello perché non sempre sto compilando.

```
cat /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#

# NOTE: Even though we list ext4 as the type here, it will work with ext2/ext3

#       filesystems.  This just tells the kernel to use the ext4 driver.

#

# NOTE: You can use full paths to devices like /dev/sda3, but it is often

#       more reliable to use filesystem labels or UUIDs. See your filesystem

#       documentation for details on setting a label. To obtain the UUID, use

#       the blkid(8) command.

#LABEL=boot             /boot           ext4            noauto,noatime  1 2

#UUID=58e72203-57d1-4497-81ad-97655bd56494              /               ext4            noatime         0 1

#LABEL=swap             none            swap            sw              0 0

#/dev/cdrom             /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

UUID=AC55-DB8C                                  /boot/efi               vfat    noatime                                                 1 2

UUID=f1021c8a-7759-4fb5-8db2-fbf429c35a63       /                       ext4    defaults,relatime                                       0 1

UUID=24dc58b5-dd24-4693-8346-8d88359ed81d       /documenti              xfs     defaults                                                0 0

UUID=56cba76f-d520-4d79-96a7-1b596a5f1573       /home                   ext4    defaults                                                0 0

UUID=5db081df-28e9-410e-a72a-651402da7986       none                    swap    sw                                                      0 0

tmpfs                                           /tmp                    tmpfs   rw,noexec,nodev,nosuid,mode=1777                        0 0 

tmpfs                                           /var/tmp/portage        tmpfs   rw,nodev,nosuid,size=8G,uid=portage,nr_inodes=0 0 0 

```

----------

## bandreabis

non più successo.

PS. credo che fosse proprio terminata la RAM (ho monitorato con top dopo la modifica e ora siamo tendenti al limite fisico della RAM).

Speriamo non capiti più perché altrimenti non saprei più che fare.

----------

## xdarma

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> cat /etc/fstab
> 
> ...

 

Personalmente, piuttosto che rischiare di esaurire ram e /tmp, preferisco tenere /tmp su disco.

Le opzioni per il montaggio di /var/tmp/portage sono diverse da quelle riportate nella pagina wiki.

Soprattutto impostare nr_inodes=0 mi lascia dei dubbi.

EDIT: cancellato commento sbagliato su /tmp con tmpfs.

----------

## bandreabis

 *xdarma wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> cat /etc/fstab
> 
> ...

 

Non ricordo cosa hai cancellato, parlavi di RAM mangiata da /tmp? Consigli di limitarla?

Pensi che migliorerei se tenessi /tmp sul secondo disco (hard disk meccanico)?

nr_inodes=0 cosa comporta (non ricordo dove presi questa configurazione)

----------

## xdarma

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non ricordo cosa hai cancellato, parlavi di RAM mangiata da /tmp? Consigli di limitarla?

 

Se non indichi una dimensione, per difetto verrà impostata una dimensione massima pari alla metà della ram fisica. Come già detto, il mio consiglio è di tenerla su disco.

 *Quote:*   

> Pensi che migliorerei se tenessi /tmp sul secondo disco (hard disk meccanico)?

 

A meno che tu non abbia il disco principale praticamente pieno, non credo valga la pena spostare /tmp su disco meccanico.

 *Quote:*   

> nr_inodes=0 cosa comporta (non ricordo dove presi questa configurazione)

 

Di solito quando esaurisci gli inode non puoi creare nuovi file.

Esempi in rete utilizzano nr_inodes=5k, ma, in generale, non ti conviene usare le impostazioni del wiki?

----------

## bandreabis

per gli inodes ho trovato questo:

 *https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Portage_TMPDIR_on_tmpfs#No_space_left_on_device wrote:*   

> In case you still get messages related to exhausted disk space during emerge, even though the allocated tmpfs size is not nearly exceeded (check with du -h during emerge), you may have stumbled upon an inodes shortage. So far it definitely may be a problem for the www-client/chromium package, for it's grand storage requirements, but can be expected for other large packages as well. To workaround - append nr_inodes=0 to the list of your options for the tmpfs mount in the /etc/fstab file. For additional information refer to 'tmpfs' section in man mount.

 

----------

## xdarma

Allora, se ti è fallita la compilazione di qualche pacchetto per esaurimento dello spazio, tieni quell'impostazione.

----------

## bandreabis

È accaduto ancora e la partizione di root si è sputtanata.

Ultimo tentativo di non abbandonare Gentoo e linux.

Installo su HD meccanico e chi si è visto si è visto.

E mi faccio pure le mie care vecchie partizioni di /use e /var.

Grazie a tutti.

----------

## ænigma

Per caso hai la scheda video della Intel? Se si, hai provato a mettere in VIDEO_CARDS anche “i965”?

----------

## bandreabis

Sì, c'è

----------

## bandreabis

Ecco.bsi è bloccato mentre composta.

Ora però sono riuscito ad entrare in tty1

Se riesco a loggarmi, cosa posso scoprire?

----------

## bandreabis

Ecco. si è bloccato mentre compilava Firefox.

Ora però sono riuscito ad entrare in tty1

Se riesco a loggarmi, cosa posso scoprire?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

dmesg forse? Un memtest lo farei comunque. Poi postare anche il tuo emerge --info?

----------

## bandreabis

Hi detto se riesco a fare login   :Very Happy: 

Certo lo farò

----------

## bandreabis

Il memtest l'ho fatto molte volte senza errori

Comunque non riesco a loggarmi in nessuna try.

Che speranza ho di capire che sta succedendo?

Il massimo che posso e farmi dire dalla console 

login time out After 60 seconds

Provo il famigerato controll alt canc?

----------

## bandreabis

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> dmesg forse? Un memtest lo farei comunque. Poi postare anche il tuo emerge --info?

 

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

COMMON_FLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

USE="bindist bash-completion ls_sensors cjk canna ibus userlocales samba sound xosd zsh-completion wayland -gnome -gpm -qt4 -alsa -pulseaudio xvmc nvidia vaapi elogind -consolekit -systemd -egl i965"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

MAKEOPTS="-j9" # -l8"

#EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=8 --load-average=8"

LINGUAS="it ja en"

L10N="it ja"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" #nvidia"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="nlpsolver pdfimport presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

PORTDIR="/var/db/repos/gentoo"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

```

ho spento e avviato una live 

non ho info su /var/log/dmesg, non ho nulla dopo i 5 secondi

Se serve, ecco fstab

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>      <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

#

# NOTE: Even though we list ext4 as the type here, it will work with ext2/ext3

#       filesystems.  This just tells the kernel to use the ext4 driver.

#

# NOTE: You can use full paths to devices like /dev/sda3, but it is often

#       more reliable to use filesystem labels or UUIDs. See your filesystem

#       documentation for details on setting a label. To obtain the UUID, use

#       the blkid(8) command.

#LABEL=boot      /boot      ext4      noauto,noatime   1 2

#UUID=58e72203-57d1-4497-81ad-97655bd56494      /      ext4      noatime      0 1

#LABEL=swap      none      swap      sw      0 0

#/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

UUID=1DDA-7E4F   /boot/efi   vfat    noatime     1 2

UUID=70453f7e-0528-410f-bf4e-dd7b340508f4   /           ext4    defaults,relatime    0 1

UUID=1fbad368-f5f2-409f-8bd5-0834116680f3   /home   ext4    defaults    0 0

UUID=09979d48-dcfa-404d-af41-1a1431eaeb64   /documenti  xfs    defaults    0 0

tmpfs           /tmp            tmpfs           size=10G,noatime        0 0

```

Gli ultimi 2 numeri della riga di /root possono essere un problema_ Ho visto altrove 1 1

EDIT: ora ho escluso dalla compilazione su RAM i pacchetti più voluminosi, tra cui firefox che stava compilandosi quando mi è andato in crash il sistema (stamattina e stasera).

Se non funziona nemmeno così mi sa che ci rinuncio:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

COMMON_FLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CXXFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${COMMON_FLAGS}"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

USE="bindist bash-completion ls_sensors cjk canna ibus userlocales samba sound xosd zsh-completion wayland -gnome -gpm -qt4 -alsa -pulseaudio xvmc nvidia vaapi elogind -consolekit -systemd -egl i965"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/portage"

MAKEOPTS="-j9" # -l8"

#EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=8 --load-average=8" 

LINGUAS="it ja en"

L10N="it ja"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965" #nvidia"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch fail-clean"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="nlpsolver pdfimport presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

INPUT_DEVICES="libinput"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_6"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/usr/share/sddm/scripts/Xsetup"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

PORTDIR="/var/db/repos/gentoo"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

```

```
UUID=1DDA-7E4F   /boot/efi   vfat    noatime     1 2

UUID=70453f7e-0528-410f-bf4e-dd7b340508f4   /           ext4    defaults,relatime    1 1

UUID=1fbad368-f5f2-409f-8bd5-0834116680f3   /home   ext4    defaults    0 0

UUID=09979d48-dcfa-404d-af41-1a1431eaeb64   /documenti  xfs    defaults    0 0

#tmpfs           /tmp            tmpfs           size=10G,noatime        0 0

tmpfs           /var/tmp/portage        tmpfs   uid=portage,gid=portage,mode=0775,size=8G,noatime    0 0

UUID=2a9f7c56-99a3-43d1-bdf7-acd64bd71013   none      swap      sw      0 0

```

----------

## sabayonino

nel tuo make.conf hai impostato

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp" 

però poi nel fstab indichi /var/tmp/portage

le compilazioni fanno a finire in /tmp

In questa directory ci vanno a finire anche altri files

hai riservato ulteriori 8G ad una directory che non verrà utilizzata.

----------

## bandreabis

grazie della risposta, ma c'è una situazione prima e dopo il mio EDIT.

Prima dell'EDIT è come si è bloccato il PC e come ho fatto fino a ieri.

Dopo l'EDIT è come è ora. Con i pacchetti più pesanti che compilano su disco con /usr/portage/env/notmpfs

----------

## sabayonino

Se si ripresenta , disabilita completamente la compilazione su RAM.

e riprova

Prova anche a ridurre il numero dei Threads.

----------

## bandreabis

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> Se si ripresenta , disabilita completamente la compilazione su RAM.
> 
> e riprova
> 
> Prova anche a ridurre il numero dei Threads.

 

Come ultima ratio ho deciso che istallerò su HD meccanico.

Confido che ora non avrò più problemi evitando la compilazione in RAM di firefox, thunderbird, gcc, libreoffice (che non mi ha mai bloccato il computer), vari ed eventuali suggerimenti

----------

## sabayonino

"Mai" dire "mai"

Il codice nel tempo cambia , si evolve ... come anche le risorse richieste.

----------

## bandreabis

in questi ultimi anni mi sono chiesto che senso avesse Gentoo su ssd. Secondo me avrei avuto problemi anche con 32GB.

"mai" più che altro era una speranza camuffata

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> in questi ultimi anni mi sono chiesto che senso avesse Gentoo su ssd. Secondo me avrei avuto problemi anche con 32GB.

 

Ho ormai da anni gentoo su ssd sul slapdog e non ho avuto problemi (a parte all'inizio che skylake non e' ben supportato dal kernel)

----------

## bandreabis

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   in questi ultimi anni mi sono chiesto che senso avesse Gentoo su ssd. Secondo me avrei avuto problemi anche con 32GB. 
> 
> Ho ormai da anni gentoo su ssd sul slapdog e non ho avuto problemi (a parte all'inizio che skylake non e' ben supportato dal kernel)

 

Avro avuto decine di freeze da quando ho questo pc. Ma ho tenuto duro fino ai vacillamenti di questi giorni.

Il fatto che ho skylake può influire?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Il fatto che ho skylake può influire?

 

No io parlo di qualche anno fa quando l'avevo appena preso ora non ho nessun freeze. Ma che pc e'?

----------

## bandreabis

Un HP di tre anni e mezzo (come vola il tempo): Pavilion 15-bd014nl

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sembra uguale al mio dell xps 15 9550

----------

## bandreabis

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sembra uguale al mio dell xps 15 9550

 

16GB di RAM e 256GB di SSD?

Come lo hai configurato?

Forse avevi scritto tu il post che avevo seguito

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Come lo hai configurato?

 

Dimmi che ti serve che posto.

----------

## bandreabis

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Come lo hai configurato? 
> 
> Dimmi che ti serve che posto.

 

Qualunque cosa mi possa risolvere questi freeze  :Confused: 

E nel caso mi spieghi perché ogni tanto il touchpad impazzisca e si metta a muovere e cliccare. (Ma questo è un altro argomento)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Qualunque cosa mi possa risolvere questi freeze 

 

Per prima cosa io proverei a installare sys-kernel/gentoo-kernel-bin e vedere se con quello hai gli stessi problemi (per creare questo kernel precompilato mi pare si basi sulla configurazione di archlinux, per maggiori informazioni vedi qua).

Con questo puoi vedere se e' da escludere o meno una configurazione errata del kernel.

----------

## bandreabis

stasera provo, grazie.

Può essere installato affianco a gentoo-sources?

----------

## bandreabis

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *bandreabis wrote:*   Come lo hai configurato? 
> 
> Dimmi che ti serve che posto. 
> 
> Qualunque cosa mi possa risolvere questi freeze 
> ...

 

Per il momento non ho più avuto freeze da quando ho compilato fuori dalla RAM quei pacchetti (incrociamo le dita oggi venerdì 17) e configurato meglio (si spera) le tmpfs.

Per il touch, per ora ho impostato che con il mouse collegato il touchpad si disattivi.

----------

